# Picked Up The New 25 Rs-s She's A Beauty!



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

Picked up the new Outback last weekend







. We traded up from a 21' Roo and boy this is just the ticket for our family! Big enough to be roomy, but a good size to tow around Michigan and the surrounding States (and Canada).

I really had to change up my sig line as we just leased a new tow vehicle as well. Towing the TT home with the Hemi engine made it pretty much effortless compared to my last setup (4.6l Expedition with a 21' Roo). I realize it'll get heavier when filled with stuff, but from my first impressions towing it I'll be fine.

We checked everything out in the driveway this weekend and even christened it with a few beers as we showed our freinds the new rig. Everything looks great and works. No flaws that I can detect.

We'll have to wait about 3 weeks until we can go out due to obligations at home, but I can't wait!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOO! A new Outbacker - AND a new 25RS/S!!!

Welcome to the tribe, Henry! I know you can't wait to get out with her....but camping in the driveway is the next best thing (and makes it really easy to go get anything you may have forgotten)!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulation Henry !









There are alot of great camping oportunities in and aroung Michigan. I am sure there will be many wonderful memories.

Keith


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats. Sounds like you have a nice set up and the perfect trailer. Now go have some beers at a real campground.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats, Henry!

Enjoy your new set-up!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Henry!









And, on the Hemi too.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

I've already got a list of places that'll probably leave the house empty most weekends this summer.

Plan to go to these so far;

Pontiac Lake SP (Shakedown weekend. This park is 10 minutes from the dealership).
Niagara Falls area
Pinery PP (In Canada on Lake Huron)
Harrisville SP
Pt Crescent SP
Walnut Hills (West of Flint, MI) It's an OK seasonal place.. we have friends there.
Brimley SP

Perhaps I'll run into a fellow outbacker this summer...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you like it. I'll be busting mine out of storage this week.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

henry








*congrats on the new 25rss *








and *welcome aboard * action

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on moving up to the Outback and welcome to our site.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Know it well. Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25. who says you can't go camping if you can't leave home. Spend the night in it in the driveway and get used to the feeling. I just told my DW we should campout Friday night in the driveway because were not scheduled to go out until memorial day weekend. The kids love it and we can shower in the house in the morning.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Rescue1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new 25rss Great choice you're going to love it. I picked up the same one late last year. Good luck with it!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

CONGRATS HENRY! Enjoy the site a lot of good advice here to be had.

Jeff


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Henry.
Congratulations on you new TT















I know you will enjoy it 
Happy Traveling 
Willie action


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Henry,

Looks like you have a nice duo there! The 25RSS is great, we love ours and will be using it quite a bit this summer ourselves. Welcome to the site as well!


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome Henry!

We too are from SE MI. Some of our favorite places are Beechgrove, Lakeport, Algonac state park, and Port Huron KOA.

Enjoy your new camper, and this very nice site is immensely helpful for problems, maintenance, modifications, and just plain old fashion great folks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Henry on the 25RSS








Nice model

Don


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

action action action Congrats! Great choice - another 25RSS ! action action action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Henry,

You picked a good camper. good model too.

25RSS is a great choice.


----------

